# How do you smoke Buffalo wings?



## hibobm (Aug 25, 2011)

I am doing pulled pork tomorrow and as a treat for lunch I was thinking about putting some wings on too.  

How do you smoke yours?  Do you even do them at the 225 or so that you smoke a Boston But on?

Any tips would be great.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 25, 2011)

Smoked Buffalo Drumsticks

Buffalo Chicken Lollipops

Don't Forget the Q-View


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Aug 25, 2011)

I smoke them for around 2 1/2 hours at 235. I slather them with a BBQ sauce, honey and cayenne pepper mix for the last 45 minutes to hour (about every 15 minutes). 4 to 1 on the honey and BBQ with a tsp cayenne. I've never ever had left overs so I think everybody loves them.

Baldy


----------



## stevecylka (Aug 25, 2011)

I smoke them at 235 for 2 1/2 as well. But I have done them when I am smoking other things and have it set at 225. I just smoke a tad longer. works fine.

I toss mine in olive oil and I have two jars or rub/seasoning that I use to spice the wings - BBQ rub, Jerk rub, Herb and garlic rub.

I smoke them with that and leave them dry.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2011)

There's about 1000 ways to do wings.

If you smoke them at 225, they will take 2 to 2 1/2 hours.

Then you will need to crisp them up on a hot grill for a few minutes.

After that we take a mixture of Frank's Hot Wing Sauce & melted butter & toss the wings in a big bowl with the sauce.

Get them coated well and they are ready to eat.


----------



## roller (Aug 26, 2011)

What Al said...


----------



## hibobm (Aug 26, 2011)

Wings came out pretty good.  Skin did not get crispy, even under the broiler.  But they tasted amazing!  With the skin not perfect it gives me something to shoot for next time.


----------



## hibobm (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2011)

We put them on a gas grill with all the burners on high, lid open.

It only takes about 2-3 minutes on each side to get them crispy.

Your wings sure look good from here!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 26, 2011)

Al x 2


----------



## chef willie (Aug 26, 2011)

Al X 3....I, personally, would whack off the wing tips and disjoint them before proceeding with the process. Makes them much easier to eat when hot and gooey from the sauce, but that's just me


----------



## hibobm (Aug 26, 2011)

My real smoke today was a Boston Butt.  The wings were a, "well the smoker is going" so I did not put all the effort into it.  If the true goal was wings, I too would have done the deconstructing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 26, 2011)

How did the butt turn out?


----------



## hibobm (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Al

Here is my Boston Butt so far.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110666/first-try-at-pulled-pork/20#post_683121

It's resting now, but I'll update with pics after dinner!


----------

